# Mama got a new toy (chick armor!)



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

As seen at Interbike 06 - women's specific armor. I would have walked right by the Rockgardn booth and never even seen the stuff if it hadn't been pink - I am glad they didn't make it black (this will probably be a good thing in shops, too, for the same reason).

Super stoked to get these new toys, it might solve some problems for the women out there who like riding DH, etc. I will adjust it and test it out this week and will post comments!

Cheers,
Chuky


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

chuky said:


> ....I am glad they didn't make it black (this will probably be a good thing in shops, too, for the same reason)....


word, now all the trendy kids will be wearing it to matck their ***** pink bikes....


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

haha yeah their iron horse experts with pink 888's


----------



## Skins (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice Chuky! Can I assume that you and JMH have fully gone to the darkside since the move?  

btw, I'm going to PM you a link to some good video clips.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

Whats different other than the color? The chest plates look exactly the same. I was figuring the chest plates would conform to the boobs a bit more, kinda "super hero" esque.
Did they just make the chest to waste difference a bit more exagorated or something? Cool non-the-less.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Whats different other than the color?*



fred.r said:


> Whats different other than the color? .


I haven't ridden in the stuff yet, am basically repeating what I remember from the Rockgardn booth at the show, and will need to confirm the following if I review of the stuff after a few wearings:

From what I understand, the flak jacket, the knee/shinn guards and elbow pads have been sized to fit a typical women's proportions. The jacket is shorter (for shorter torsos) and is designed for narrow shoulders. The shin/knee guards are shorter in the shin (good for me, I have a hard time getting good quality shinguards that don't bruise my ankle from being too long) and still offer a lot of coverage.

I do know that they seriously considered doing a viking-style (think Zena) chest plate, but basically the problem is this - too many boob sizes, and this multitude of sizes doesn't coordinate to the size of the girl (wouldn't want any short, stacked girls going unarmored, would we?). While variety is the spice of life, trying to fit every size would render the women's armor too expensive to produce. ;-)

The current design allows for adjustment of the plate at an angle, and does fix the problem of women who don't fit men's armor having to buy children's sizes and having to cram into a suit designed to fit kid's proportions. This is something that comes up on the women's board all the time.

I will have to find a big chested girl who rides DH and have her try my jacket on to see how well that adjustment works. I promise to take very informative pics. Any volunteers, chicas?

Cheers,
Chuky


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> word, now all the trendy kids will be wearing it to matck their ***** pink bikes....


like that one guy???


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

chuky said:


> I will have to find a big chested girl who rides DH...
> 
> Cheers,
> Chuky


Let me know when you find her :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

*cut outs?*

hmmm.. why not just do cutouts for the boobs? 

boobs don't need much protection do they?

boob cutouts could maybe serve as some added support?

added bonus, not hiding the thermometers behind armor. 

all kidding aside, i think that someone could do better than what is shown in that picture.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Acerbis has been doing women specific body armor for about 5 years now. :thumbsup:

http://www.acerbis.com/p101_deflector/6856.html


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> word, now all the trendy kids will be wearing it to matck their ***** pink bikes....


seeing as most of those *guys* are built like chicks anyway there shouldnt be any problems.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

hmmm....


pink amour, pink bike stuff and the sweet emo pants, that's the 'core croud these days.......


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

chuky said:


> I haven't ridden in the stuff yet, am basically repeating what I remember from the Rockgardn booth at the show, and will need to confirm the following if I review of the stuff after a few wearings:
> 
> From what I understand, the flak jacket, the knee/shinn guards and elbow pads have been sized to fit a typical women's proportions. The jacket is shorter (for shorter torsos) and is designed for narrow shoulders. The shin/knee guards are shorter in the shin (good for me, I have a hard time getting good quality shinguards that don't bruise my ankle from being too long) and still offer a lot of coverage.
> 
> ...


This armor is on my Xmas list. Did you get a small or medium? I'm thinking medium since I'm a 36C. Since you actually have andidea of how it fits now which one would you recommend?


----------



## Rocker T (May 29, 2006)

*Try one on before you buy*

My girlfriend tried mine on and thought it was very uncomfortable. The chest plate didn't have a curve to conform to her 34C. The chest plate stuck out at an awkward angle giving no lower chest protection . I can tell right away that it wasn't for her.

I shaw a picture once on Pinkbike of one that had a cup formed body armor but forgot who the company was. If anybody knows more please pass the info. I would sure like to get a proper fitting body armor for my sweetie and would hate to see other pretty ladies get hurt out there.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Hmmm, good question. I think that it will have more to do with body size than chest size, but I am not sure yet. My set is size small - I'm 125 lbs, 5'5". I will have to find a girl who can test the "limits" of chest plate fit and see how the armor works for her. 

Cheers,
C


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

I wish I could try on some armor but there are no shops that sell any upper body armor within a 200 miles of where I live. I have 661small armor now and it doesn't fit at all. I would be ok with the chest plate sticking out (like it does now on my 661) if it meant that the shoulders and arms actually fit in the right place on the women's specific armor.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

don't get me wrong, i'm all for the pink armour when it's worn by the ladies....


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe there is a place online that will let you return the stuff if it doesn't fit? I have had pretty good luck with companies not charging restocking fees if I call and ask them not to before I buy the product. They are usually pretty understanding about the need to try stuff on and then change sizes. 

I used to have the same problem with shoes - in many cases there just aren't enough women buying high end riding shoes so local bike shops won't stock a size run (I don't blame them, who wants to get stuck with a pair of $200, size 38, last year's shoes?). Every winter I would have to order 4-5 pairs of shoes from various online places and then return all but the pair I decided to keep. It was annoying, but when I explained the issue to the companies, they were very understanding. 

Cheers,
C


----------



## Cat Daddy (Nov 3, 2004)

Rocker T said:


> My girlfriend tried mine on and thought it was very uncomfortable. The chest plate didn't have a curve to conform to her 34C. The chest plate stuck out at an awkward angle giving no lower chest protection . I can tell right away that it wasn't for her.
> 
> I shaw a picture once on Pinkbike of one that had a cup formed body armor but forgot who the company was. If anybody knows more please pass the info. I would sure like to get a proper fitting body armor for my sweetie and would hate to see other pretty ladies get hurt out there.


Given the fact that the RG Lady Flak Jacket just arrived in stock within the past few days (and the distributors don't have them yet), you're referring to another brand you currently own that was a poor fit for your friend, correct?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

he's talking about his lady-friend trying on his armour....


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

chuky said:


> Maybe there is a place online that will let you return the stuff if it doesn't fit?


check out www.rockgardn.com, or better yet call them and talk to mark. i'm sure with a new product such as this they'd be more than happy to have you try it on and send it back if you weren't happy. they're a great company to deal with!

I doubt this would fit my gf, but she doesn't DH and has told me so repeatedly...


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*belly*

sorry I was only focused on the belly .....



dante said:


> check out www.rockgardn.com, or better yet call them and talk to mark. i'm sure with a new product such as this they'd be more than happy to have you try it on and send it back if you weren't happy. they're a great company to deal with!
> 
> I doubt this would fit my gf, but she doesn't DH and has told me so repeatedly...


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

The lady specific armor I saw on Pinkbike was made by Alpinestars. It was also pink but had the benefit of boobie shaped plastic chest protectors. I'll see if I can dig up the image of it.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)




----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Hey Cat Daddy (aka Mark from Rockgardn)*

It's Mike from MB here. Did you happen to see that A-Stars jacket when you were developing your Lady Flak? Those chest cup plates look interesting. Is that something you had thought of? Or does that play into the too many sizes to be viable aspect of design?

Just curious as I think that you have found a product that has been a long time coming. Women's specific design is a market that needs further development. There are quite a few women riders out there trying to find products in a man's world that doesn not cater to them yet. I think Interbike showed that more and more companies are catching on to this trend.


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*By the way...*

Anyone looking for super comfy socks, Rockgradn makes the best and plushest ones out there! Just get one pair and you'll see what I mean.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat Daddy (Nov 3, 2004)

elohttub said:


> It's Mike from MB here. Did you happen to see that A-Stars jacket when you were developing your Lady Flak? Those chest cup plates look interesting. Is that something you had thought of? Or does that play into the too many sizes to be viable aspect of design?
> 
> Just curious as I think that you have found a product that has been a long time coming. Women's specific design is a market that needs further development. There are quite a few women riders out there trying to find products in a man's world that doesn not cater to them yet. I think Interbike showed that more and more companies are catching on to this trend.


Sure, we looked at everything: cupping them, articulating them, etc. After testing fitting a bunch of women, though, we that there's just too many variables to account for: boob size, shape, position relative to the sternum etc. Not only that, curving also has the chance to create a problem with stress and comfort. For example, we actually test fit a number of gals with the Acerbis womens-specific MX chest protector, and found that many prefered the men's version. The reason being that if the curve of the women's CP didn't align with the curves of the wearer, it actually made it much less comfortable than the mens.

I actually hadn't seen the AStars jacket, but looking at the photo here's what I see:

* The plates seem pretty far apart, as though the boobs would be pulled apart from each other to fit into the small relief area. Not particularly viable if there's a sports bra underneath.

* The apex of each chest piece seems to be on a horizontal plane equal to the midpoint of the armpit. If the woman's boobs happen to be right there, then it's fine. If her boobs are higher, they will rock the lower edge towards the ribs. If the breasts are lower, you get the opposite effect... either way you create a potential stress riser on impact.

Also, cupping doesn't necessarily "fix" the problem it would be intended to, which is a sense of uncomfortable pressure. We felt the best solution was allow the chest plates to rise evenly and comfortably off the chest by using a women's specific cut to the jacket, and a more narrow kidney belt to prevent overlapping the lower edge of the plates. There are also many plastic pieces (elbow, forearm, for example) that use a much tigher radius than the standard Adult jacket.

There's more on this topic by clicking the "more fitment FAQ" link on the LFJ page of www.rockgardn.com.

Our whole goal is to make top-quality gear that's comfortable and offers great protection, and we did spend a lot of design time on this to get the metrics to what we feel are correct. Making 100% of the people happy 100% of the time is tough, but we're sure trying!


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*And there you have it folks...*



Cat Daddy said:


> Sure, we looked at everything: cupping them, articulating them, etc. After testing fitting a bunch of women, though, we that there's just too many variables to account for: boob size, shape, position relative to the sternum etc. Not only that, curving also has the chance to create a problem with stress and comfort. For example, we actually test fit a number of gals with the Acerbis womens-specific MX chest protector, and found that many prefered the men's version. The reason being that if the curve of the women's CP didn't align with the curves of the wearer, it actually made it much less comfortable than the mens.
> 
> I actually hadn't seen the AStars jacket, but looking at the photo here's what I see:
> 
> ...


Advice to the women riders out there, don't just take some internet forum words as gospel. Try difernt products on and see what fits you best and is most comfortable for a long time on the bike. That's going to be a more important factor than anything else.

Seacrest out!


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

Cat Daddy said:


> Sure, we looked at...cupping them, articulating them, etc. After testing... a bunch of women, though, we that there's just too many variables to account for: boob size, shape, position relative to the sternum etc. Not only that, curving also has the chance to create a problem with stress and comfort. For example, we actually test fit a number of gals with the Acerbis womens-specific MX chest protector, and found that many prefered the men's version. The reason being that if the curve of the women's CP didn't align with the curves of the wearer, it actually made it much less comfortable than the mens.


so you did an in-depth analysis of women's breasts, including size, shape and position. you did this on many different women, studying each one while she was wearing various articles of "protection".

damn I want your job... :madman:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

i have a suggestion...

why not do something similar to what Specialized is doing with shoes? use a thermo-plastic material and "mold" each set to the wearer. This way, unless the boobs change dramatically (pregnancy or implants or i guess massive weight gain/loss) the armor will fit "like a glove".

what a niche market. i bet there are maybe two locations in the world that could support it, but i bet a women's custom armor shop might actually be able to get by in Whistler. you could do "busts" of their bust and thermoform custom fit armor for each customer. could have generic shoulder/arms with interchangable thermo-formed breast plates.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

why not make the armor somewhat customizable, offer three chest plate sizes. s/m/l according to average cup sizes. them make the plates user mountable with some type of fastening system. give it the ability to mount up and a down a couple inches and in/out a couple inches.. problem solved.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I think you hit the nail on the head with the phrase "niche market". 

How many riding women do you know who have the $ to get to Whistler and have custom armor made? Sounds like the only rent the manufacturer would be able to afford would be on the back corner of the car they would end up living in after trying to float such a venture. 

I bet they would get a fair number of job applications, though. ;-)


----------



## Rocker T (May 29, 2006)

*Sarcasm....*

Pointing out competitors flaws, making excuses is so much more difficult to do than crediting, learning and improving; that just puts a soft spot in my heart. I really like it when companies/corporations tell their consumers what they need and don't need.:madman:


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Dang dude, where are you picking up such a bad vibe?  Sounds to me like he is just explaining the research he did and why he thinks his design is more versatile. Isn't that what you would do if you spent a long time designing a new product?

JMH



Rocker T said:


> Pointing out competitors flaws, making excuses is so much more difficult to do than crediting, learning and improving; that just puts a soft spot in my heart. I really like it when companies/corporations tell their consumers what they need and don't need.:madman:


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

dante said:


> so you did an in-depth analysis of women's breasts, including size, shape and position. you did this on many different women, studying each one while she was wearing various articles of "protection".
> 
> damn I want your job... :madman:


travis, after that comment I officially love you haha.


----------



## hackchopper (Oct 28, 2006)

This has been the most entertaining thread I have ever read on this site! A++
I would like to see some more pics(1st pic) of the stuff being modeled.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

DAMN!!!! Hot stuff!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

chuky said:


> The shin/knee guards are shorter in the shin (good for me, I have a hard time getting good quality shinguards that don't bruise my ankle from being too long) and still offer a lot of coverage.


Rackgardn :thumbsup: :lol: ...
I'm glad you posted this chuky, I've been following this for my SO (jewels over in the lounge), and didn't want to reinforce my perv image anymore by replying over there.

Anyway, big issue for the both of us since we are short is the calf length of leg armor and from what info I gathered at their website the ladies version are still too long!

I'm stoked they at least give you something to work with numbers wise. It looks like the length is the same as the mens, 15" from mid knee to top of foot, way too long. The Juniors look like the call at 12". I was ready to order until I pulled out the tape measure and figured it out. Just wish the jr. had more coverage.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Nov 3, 2004)

airwreck said:


> Rackgardn :thumbsup: :lol: ...
> I'm glad you posted this chuky, I've been following this for my SO (jewels over in the lounge), and didn't want to reinforce my perv image anymore by replying over there.
> 
> Anyway, big issue for the both of us since we are short is the calf length of leg armor and from what info I gathered at their website the ladies version are still too long!
> ...


You should look at the size small LZMX: it only requires 12 inches and comes in pink to match the jacket.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i think instead of having solid foam/plastic protection there should be a layer of heat molding foam, simaler to hockey mouth gaurds and what not, and after heating them you can put it on and it will coustom mold to your body.

dunno if it would work well, but it seems plausible


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

free rider said:


> i think instead of having solid foam/plastic protection there should be a layer of heat molding foam, simaler to hockey mouth gaurds and what not, and after heating them you can put it on and it will coustom mold to your body.
> 
> dunno if it would work well, but it seems plausible


Yea that actualy sounds realy good. And expensive.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Cat Daddy said:


> You should look at the size small LZMX: it only requires 12 inches and comes in pink to match the jacket.


my bad, I should have checked my numbers. 12 inches is too long. I'm not sure where I got the numbers for the Jr.

from the rockgarden website...
The LZMX come in 3 sizes, Small, Medium, and Large (the pink version is currently available only in size Small). *All sizes are the same length (12 inches from the center of the knee cap to the bottom of the shin),*


----------



## Cat Daddy (Nov 3, 2004)

airwreck said:


> my bad, I should have checked my numbers. 12 inches is too long. I'm not sure where I got the numbers for the Jr.
> 
> from the rockgarden website...
> The LZMX come in 3 sizes, Small, Medium, and Large (the pink version is currently available only in size Small). *All sizes are the same length (12 inches from the center of the knee cap to the bottom of the shin),*


LZ Shorty, then?


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Cat Daddy said:


> LZ Shorty, then?


okay, I'm totally confused now. Did someone change the website???

I swear that last week I was going through the numbers and measuring my leg and it said 15 from mid knee cap to top of foot???
Based on 12 inches from center of knee cap then they should work fine even with my high top shoes.

Sorry for the misinformation, not sure how I came up with that.

I guess my concerns are, shoes have to be off to put LZMX on?
No back of calf protection with the Jr.?
LZ Shorty no shin protection?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> Yea that actualy sounds realy good. And expensive.


its the same principle of heat molding skates, so while expensive it shouldnt be terrible.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

hmm... thats true. i realy only want arm and leg guards.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Nov 3, 2004)

airwreck said:


> okay, I'm totally confused now. Did someone change the website???
> 
> I swear that last week I was going through the numbers and measuring my leg and it said 15 from mid knee cap to top of foot???
> Based on 12 inches from center of knee cap then they should work fine even with my high top shoes.
> ...


No, no website changes. The Landing Zones are 15.5 inches from center kneecap to bottom shin, though, and the LZMX reference 15 inches in the cuff circumference... that's probably where it came from.

You don't have to remove your shoes to put on either the LZMX or Shortys, but it's easier and less wear and tear if you do. None of our knee/shins wrap around completely (the Landing Zones wrap the most, though). We tried a full wrap model early on, and it was just to hot for most everybody.

While it wouldn't protect from a BMX pedal smacking you in the back of the calf, something like our MX length socks could reduce abrasions in a slide... they're super comfy, too!


----------



## sarahalyse (Mar 7, 2006)

I recently purchased the lady flak jacket and LZMX shin/knee guards. I ordered the flak jacket in a medium and it fits well. I'm a 34D and the chest plate fits fine (a little adjusting and no problem). I have not ridden with the armor yet, but will be doing so this weekend so I will send out an update. I did a short ride with the LZMX but wasn't super happy with them because they left approx. 2" of my shin unguarded which I like to refer to as "the danger zone" I was going to purchase the Landing Zone Knee/Shin Armor but after some measuring figured they would be too long for my legs. I've only ridden with shin guards (Lizard Skins) and not the combo so using them for the first time took a bit of getting used to. But for what it's worth I will throw on the LZMXs when doing my freeriding and sport my lizard skins when trail riding.


----------



## Tred007 (May 1, 2006)

*yeah right*



sarahalyse said:


> I recently purchased the lady flak jacket and LZMX shin/knee guards. I ordered the flak jacket in a medium and it fits well. I'm a 34D and the chest plate fits fine (a little adjusting and no problem). I have not ridden with the armor yet, but will be doing so this weekend so I will send out an update. I did a short ride with the LZMX but wasn't super happy with them because they left approx. 2" of my shin unguarded which I like to refer to as "the danger zone" I was going to purchase the Landing Zone Knee/Shin Armor but after some measuring figured they would be too long for my legs. I've only ridden with shin guards (Lizard Skins) and not the combo so using them for the first time took a bit of getting used to. But for what it's worth I will throw on the LZMXs when doing my freeriding and sport my lizard skins when trail riding.


a 34D in a medium flak that fits well! thats unheard of... I believe we need some pics to verify your statement. :skep:


----------



## sarahalyse (Mar 7, 2006)

Tred007 said:


> a 34D in a medium flak that fits well! thats unheard of... I believe we need some pics to verify your statement. :skep:


funny stuff!


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Tred007 said:


> a 34D in a medium flak that fits well! thats unheard of... I believe we need some pics to verify your statement. :skep:


it's quite possible...not necessarily always natural, especially in Cali....but nice try on getting visual confirmation...


----------



## Rocker T (May 29, 2006)

*Not So Funny Stuff*



sarahalyse said:


> funny stuff!


Read my earlier post. I would really like to get a properly fitted body armor for my girlfriend. You don't need to show pictures of your face, just different angles and poses would be greatly helpful. And what is your ride review of the armor you said you'll post?

Thanks


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

yowza... hey, what do you guys think of rockgardn armor vs 661...


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

If you can, try them on and buy the stuff that fits better.

If you can't, it's just a gamble. But they are both good brands.

JMH



Goliath_2 said:


> yowza... hey, what do you guys think of rockgardn armor vs 661...


----------



## sarahalyse (Mar 7, 2006)

Rocker T said:


> Read my earlier post. I would really like to get a properly fitted body armor for my girlfriend. You don't need to show pictures of your face, just different angles and poses would be greatly helpful. And what is your ride review of the armor you said you'll post?
> 
> Thanks


i just got back from my ride last night. the armor is great. the only thing i wish it had was a couple straps under the chest plate in efforts to better place it where i wanted. it was about 80 degrees outside so i was hot but not unbearable. the flak jacket wasn't restrictive at all. i took off the detachable elbow/forearm guards in efforts to stay cooler but ended up washing out my bike and taking a bit of a beating to my left arm...oh well...

i hope these pictures help..they are all i have. i would recommend the lady flak jacket.


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

Big brown just dropped off my new armor and I couldn't be happier! 

I got the Medium and it fits great. I love that the arms are detachable since I can now wear those alone for urban riding in the winter. The shoulders actually fall in the right place and I'm not constantly pushing up the arms. Thanks Rockgardn for offering the women an affordable alternative to Dainese that actually fits!

I'm selling my old 661 small armor if anyone is interested.


----------



## rather*be*riding (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm happy to see this thread. Not sure what good it will do me. If these Lady Flak jackets are made for narrow shoulders-great but what about big boobs and a long torso? Is this something that will work for me. I'm also 5'9...I would worry a men's would be too wide in the shoulders and no way am I going to spend the $$$ on custom fitted armour...same thing with the knee/shin guards..oh and if ya want pink you *must* be a small....not working for my upper half:skep:


----------



## Rocker T (May 29, 2006)

*TSG body jacket*



rather*be*riding said:


> I'm happy to see this thread. Not sure what good it will do me. If these Lady Flak jackets are made for narrow shoulders-great but what about big boobs and a long torso? Is this something that will work for me. I'm also 5'9...I would worry a men's would be too wide in the shoulders and no way am I going to spend the $$$ on custom fitted armour...same thing with the knee/shin guards..oh and if ya want pink you *must* be a small....not working for my upper half:skep:


Another body armor to try is TSG cooling effect bike jacket. My girlfriend tried on the men's small and really liked it. She's 5'8" and boob fitting was also one of her concerns. But the 3 piece chest design fitted her boobs really well (I can testify to that . Not too wide in the shoulder either or too long torso. She'll be buying that next month.

PS. Agreed with the pink thing.


----------



## rafg (Apr 29, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Acerbis has been doing women specific body armor for about 5 years now. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.acerbis.com/p101_deflector/6856.html


Thats not armor, thats a roost deflector


----------



## sarahalyse (Mar 7, 2006)

rather*be*riding said:


> I'm happy to see this thread. Not sure what good it will do me. If these Lady Flak jackets are made for narrow shoulders-great but what about big boobs and a long torso? Is this something that will work for me. I'm also 5'9...I would worry a men's would be too wide in the shoulders and no way am I going to spend the $$$ on custom fitted armour...same thing with the knee/shin guards..oh and if ya want pink you *must* be a small....not working for my upper half:skep:


i really wasn't a fan of the knee/shin guards. i love my shin guards from lizard skins, there's no knee protection with them but they protect the whole leg and that's what i like. i was a medium so the pink option was out the window.

btw i have wide shoulders and big boobs....no long torso and the med. lady flak jacket fits great. (i'm 5'3")


----------



## sarahalyse (Mar 7, 2006)

irieness said:


> it's quite possible...not necessarily always natural, especially in Cali....but nice try on getting visual confirmation...


what can i say i'm a sucker...


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

WOW!! that'll match my Iron Horse Expert, and 888, and will give me extra support for the man-boobs!!!! All I need now is a pair of pink silk boxers so that I can hang my azz out of my pants.:winker:


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a 38/39/40" chest,
38" waist,
18/19" shoulder to shoulder

mark from rockgarden said go with the mens s/m and its true. the pink was dumb looking, sorry. especially the spine armor in pink. Pink Overload! but i understand why they went with the pink.
It fits very well after strap adjustment and if youre wearing a sports bra like ya should the chest plates dont poke out on the bottom. plus the kidney belt holds in your women's beer belly! woo hoo!!!!


----------



## rocketmanmtb1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice, pink is too girlie


----------



## sarahalyse (Mar 7, 2006)

rocketmanmtb1 said:


> Nice, pink is too girlie


oh i disagree. the pink is sweet...but i know it's not for everyone.

honestly you should wear whatever fits best and does the job regardless of the color.

happy trails.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rafg said:


> Thats not armor, thats a roost deflector


You hit a tree branch with a chest protector & tell me it's not armor. Roost protectors are much lighter & more flexable. 










:thumbsup:
​


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Roost *deflector* is


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Roost *deflector* is


:thumbsup: http://www.evs-sports.com/products/?prodCategory=3


----------



## Tred007 (May 1, 2006)

sarahalyse said:


> what can i say i'm a sucker...


:thumbsup: and im a licker...

nice pics... i guess it is possible. lol keep those babies safe.


----------

